# Chattanooga Choo-Choo (Tyco)



## Greatscott (Jan 1, 2011)

I just picked up a train lot off of Craig's for $50, I think I got a good deal. It had a complete oval of new track, a MRC Tech II power supply, six NIB Athern cars, and two engines. One of them is a new Athern (I think), that rolls very smoothly; the other is a Tyco Chattanooga Choo-choo (see the link below). 
http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/trainsets/id13.html

This train is unusual because the motor and drive wheels are in the coal tender and not in the engine itself. I'm pretty sure this was done to make room for the working steam-box that is in the engine. Sadly this guy has issues though, the wheels need to be cleaned to provide better contact, but when the trons are getting to the train, the motor and gear-box make a terrible screatching sound. I am going to take it all apart, carefully, clean everything up, and then put it all back together. What grease should I use on the gear-train when putting this guy back together? I am thinking of using the same stuff I use for my electric RC truck transmissions, but in sparing amounts. Would this be ok, or should I use something else?

Another question: 
I have a lot of EZ Track I have not used in a couple of years. The couplers are not the same color they were, so I am planning on replacing them all, what should I use to clean the track.

Here is the first engine (Sorry about it being fuzzy)









And here is the Tyco:

















Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, your 2-8-0 steamer, is a "powertorque" locomotive. We have a whole thread on TYCO trains like that (TYCO gets ZERO credit). I own one, and it had the same problem. Just make sure you grease the gears good (not sure about the grease though, I use oil, like the Strasburg RR The world's oldest railroad), check the brushes on the motor carefuly, and it should be okay. Once there okay, they'll hall and run prity well. I'd check YouTube, for the TYCO "powertorque" matinence video. It's a diesel, but still the same motor! Welcome to the forum, and good luck starting your pike. God Bless! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" Says the Fonz


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Scott,
Cleaning the track with a lint free rag and denatured alcohol is the easiest and the safest.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The screeching is from dry bushings in the motor. Clean everything really good and lube well but do not over do it. If your R/C gear lube is the super sticky stuff then it will have too much friction to lube the gears properly. Use some light oil, or a lightweight plastic safe grease for the gears. If you use oil tho it may leak out on the rails. I used to use gear lube that my hobby store recommended for repairing Servos. As for the motor use some R/C stock motor bushing oil on each bushing in the end bells. This should make it quiet again.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been using 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil applied in tiny drops to all moving/rotating mechanical components with good success. ServoGuy Bruce has offered this tip to all.

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Just lightly oil the motor's shafts and bearins and grease the gears. Amazing how noisy a Tyco will get, particual to the powertorque! Ever get a wild hair and a CD-ROM motor, it'd be the best thang ever!


----------



## Greatscott (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input. I pulled everything apart, cleaned, put it back together; it still sounds like a stuck pig... I did notice the brushes were dirty and pitted, so I had an idea of cleaning those up a bit, applying some more comm drops and seeing what happens, but one of the brushes decided to take a suicide leap off of my work bench and is nowhere to be found... I'll see if my LHS has any brushes, if not, I might go in one of three directions with this engine: 1) Put it on low-deck rolling stock, 2) add a lot of patina and make it part of my layout, 3) see if I can't put a new motor in it.

Thanks again...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd find the source of the issue, brushes are easy to come by.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel like the brushes are the issue here. I bought an AHM RS-3 from Sean (he can varify it) that was not running at all. I did the standard lube and all and it made it so it could run but left me with a high piched whining. If the brushes are curved to the contours of the armature piece it will cause this problem to fix it with my old engine I simply sanded the brushs flat and now it runs very silent not as silent as a new atlas or athearn but at least as quite as it was new back in the day.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I just flipiddoda realized, I saw those exact same trains (don't ask how), on Craigslist! Good Girief Charlie Brown! Oy Vey!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Chat on THE CHAT*

We have had numerous discussions, check here, especially the links I gave.
The link

It is a nice engine, Shay is of course the expert. He has an older version, than mine. Nice Catch. Sorrry I have no info on the diesel .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good "library" find, T!

TJ


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a Chattanooga Choo Choo Just acquired, which is in need of some TLC which I have been giving it. I need a couple of item to put back in tip top shape. Motor runs well after cleaning the corrosion off the axles and wheels. I need to find a source for the forward truck and for the piece in front that holds the head light. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You did well...I love those early TYCOs with the full valve gear, they're getting harder to come by. Some tips from my shop... http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/search?q=tyco+2-8-0


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

I went to your page and looked at your break down which is completely different than my.

My motor is in the coal tender, not in the engine. The engine is missing the round piece in the nose that holds the light, and the front truck. I have been looking on line for a parts vendor, and seems like Tyco was taken over by a holding company and it is hard to get to a sight that parts might be available. Since I live in rural Virginia, I do not have access to any hobby shops. The last one in Lynchburg retired and closed his doors. So any help would help.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Bucklaew said:


> I went to your page and looked at your break down which is completely different than my.
> 
> My motor is in the coal tender, not in the engine. The engine is missing the round piece in the nose that holds the light, and the front truck. I have been looking on line for a parts vendor, and seems like Tyco was taken over by a holding company and it is hard to get to a sight that parts might be available. Since I live in rural Virginia, I do not have access to any hobby shops. The last one in Lynchburg retired and closed his doors. So any help would help.


Buy a complete parts loco off ebay. It's your best bet.


----------

